# Controlling Axe FX 2 with Line 6 FBV Shortboard MK 2?!



## swollenpickle (Mar 12, 2015)

Wanting to control my AXE FX 2 with my line 6 fbv mk2 shortboard or express (I have both) Both connected to a computer via Usb,Maybe though a DAW like Cubase or anything really I'm open to suggestions!

Thanks
-Alex


----------



## yingmin (Mar 13, 2015)

Is the FBV actually bus-powered through the USB? My impression of them, having never owned one or tried to do this, is that the USB just allows you to transmit data to and from a Line 6 product. Can the Axe actually receive patch change messages via USB?

Honestly, you'd be much better off just getting a dedicated MIDI controller. Does the Axe have a 5 or 7-pin MIDI output jack? If it's 7, you could probably phantom-power something like the Rocktron MIDI Mate.


----------

